# Winter tire question- 1st gen cruze



## Cruze304 (Aug 21, 2017)

I have a 2012 Cruze Eco and i live in WV so winter can be rough, was wondering if anybody has any suggestions for winter tires? They are 215/55R17. Thanks


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Best snow tire available is Nokian Hakapelita. But that's way overkill for your neck of the woods. 

Michelin Xice is second best. But that too is overkill for your conditions. 

Suggest you look at General Altimax Arctic. It is a several generations old Hakapelita design. But it's still awesome. It's also a smoking good price.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Cruze304 said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze Eco and i live in WV so winter can be rough, was wondering if anybody has any suggestions for winter tires? They are 215/55R17. Thanks


I had a 2014 Cruze eco in Indy and granted the winter I had the car the weather wasn't too bad but I never needed snow tires. I find If the weather is really bad I just stay home seems to work best for me. I realize not everyone has that luxury.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I run the Bridgestone Blizzak WS80s. They work really well, especially on ice.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

My wife had Blizzaks on her Traverse, my daughter had Mastercraft Glacier Grips on her Grand Prix. Both tires worked just fine in anything up to 4 inches of snow. Neither got stuck the past two winters. 
My son bought Goodyear TripleTread tires before winter last year, and surprisingly he had no issues getting around in the snow. His friend who works at the GY store told me that when they run out of winter tires, they sell the TripleTreads instead.
Me? I drive a 4x4 Duramax pickup truck in the winter. I havent gotten stuck in snow in a very long time. LOL


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have ran both the glacier grips and Altimax arctics on previous vehicles and had no issues with either regardless of the conditions. My brother has been running the glacier grips on his Cruze for the last 3 years, running all year long.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Best snow tire available is Nokian Hakapelita. But that's way overkill for your neck of the woods.
> 
> Michelin Xice is second best. But that too is overkill for your conditions.
> 
> Suggest you look at General Altimax Arctic. It is a several generations old Hakapelita design. But it's still awesome. It's also a smoking good price.


And they just came out with the Arctic 12s, which are a newer Hakkapeliitta design. But even the non-12 Arctics are fantastic tires for the price. I had them on the Cav and they were beasts. My brother has them on his Buick and they work great there. 

We have Xice Xi3s on the Cruze, and I will be ordering them for the Volt here tonight (dropping down to a 15" wheel/tire for winter on it).


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Cruze304 said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze Eco and i live in WV so winter can be rough, was wondering if anybody has any suggestions for winter tires? They are 215/55R17. Thanks


We have a solid selection of Winter tires in 215/55R-17 size available. Here is a link to them on our web site:

Winter Tires 215/55R17 | Discount Tire Direct


Do you have a price range in mind? All of our pricing includes Free shipping.


----------



## Cruze304 (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you! i'll check those out.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Cruze304 said:


> Thank you! i'll check those out.


Our Pleasure. Please send us a PM with your zip code if you would like a quote on a particular tire.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

I run General Altimax Arctic on 16" steel wheels. Best bang for the buck IMO.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

So I have been looking at a good all season tire that also does good in winter. I have been looking at Goodyear Triple Tread. Seeing how when GY runs out they sell this tire for winter I guess I found my answer. Is there any tire that is equal to the triple tread, good dry/wet performance, and good in the snow. Noise is less of an issue as I normally have the radio going. Also, is there a good place to buy these tires at discount prices? Locally they are up to 150 dollars each.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jstahliv said:


> So I have been looking at a good all season tire that also does good in winter.


doesnt exist


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jstahliv said:


> So I have been looking at a good all season tire that also does good in winter. I have been looking at Goodyear Triple Tread. Seeing how when GY runs out they sell this tire for winter I guess I found my answer. Is there any tire that is equal to the triple tread, good dry/wet performance, and good in the snow. Noise is less of an issue as I normally have the radio going. Also, is there a good place to buy these tires at discount prices? Locally they are up to 150 dollars each.


This is the only all-weather tire I know of. 

https://www.nokiantires.com/winter-tires/nokian-wrg3/

It isn’t cheap. But it will get the job done.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Honestly, Continental DWS's aren't bad, either. 

But they're still nothing compared to a straight winter tire. Tread design can be built into an all-season, but the rubber compound plays a big part too, and that rubber _does not_ like warm weather.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Honestly, I'd go for the Goodyear Assurance Comfrotred over the Trippletread. Its a way better tire IM0. The Tripletreads are LOUD. But honestly, I had to drive in a freak snow storm on my Conti all seasons. I made it where I was going just fine.

The question you should ask yourself is, do I want to be able to stop? That's the biggest difference winter tires make. I can't tell you how many cars I've driven in the snow with all season tires to hit the brakes only to have the ABS activate. Winter tires also help you make it up hills, which definitely is important to me. For me it was well worth the initial like 600 dollar investment (winter tires and wheels) to make it home without drama and avoid the insurance company.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Honestly, Continental DWS's aren't bad, either.
> 
> But they're still nothing compared to a straight winter tire. Tread design can be built into an all-season, but the rubber compound plays a big part too, and that rubber _does not_ like warm weather.


This. I remember an article comparing some Michelin tire to the Conti DWS on the track. The DWS looked so hacked up and sawtoothed after, and the Michelin was worn but still even. 

Any tire thats good in the snow is soft rubber, which equals fast wear in the warm.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

+1 on the DWS as an all-season. We don't need snow tires here in VA, but when we DO get a big snowfall, they climb around like champs.

But yeah, they don't last long, and real snow tires will get around better in snow. EXTREMELY grippy tire in any weather condition though.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Well basically I am looking at the triple treads for good all around traction, and above par traction in winter. I am not going to be going up mountain roads with 1 foot of snow. I just dont want a good all season tire that SUCKS HORRIBLY in snow like some do. I am not going to buy winter tires as I do not drive much in winter. I just want a very good all season with excellent wet and dry performance and above par winter performance compared to 80 dollar crappy all seasons that suck in snow even brand new. I had real snow tires on my 9 cavaliers and 1 sunfire. Nokias , I did LOTS of driving in the snow back then too, to collage. Never got stuck and could go up a half mile drive way with 6 inches of snow on it lol. You say triple treads are loud, is it loud in the cruze as it has good rode noise cancellation , at least mine does.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Continental ExtremeContact DWS 06 or BFGoodrich g-Force COMP-2 A/S would be your best two options in the all-season category, both providing far more than adequate snow traction.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Currently I have Firestone FR710 on that came with the car with 47K miles on. they are down to 2/32 tread so I am replacing them. I couldn't spin them even when it was wet out except one time over 4 years. Traction was great with them in summer and water but winter they suck BAD. Any suggestions are welcomed. I am pretty set on the triple treads and I don't care if noise is an issue. Like I said , I dont want winter tire performace, I want a tire that doesn't SUCK 100 PERCENT in snow. I want one of the better in snow all season tires. https://blog.tirerack.com/blog/turk-t/whats-the-best-all-season-tire-for-ice-and-snow This is what I am talking about, all seasons that perform better than most in snow for the all season category. I know the best all season will never compete with the worst winter tire. I get it. Just wondering. Thanks for you replies. The assurance comfortreds were also recommended to me. I have subwoofers and normaly have them bumping when I drive so noise is not an issue as much. I have seen the continetals on tire rack and have looked at them, but i haven't looked at the BF goodrich G-force yet. Wil check it out. Thanks MP81


----------



## Suny (Jun 21, 2017)

Thakns for the thread and suggestions, im looking into Michelin Xice tyres. working in Northern Alberta im gonna need something for the ice and snow. Also plan on doing a trip or 2 in the winter to some snow resorts for snowboarding. so yeah, having something other than the assurances on the car making me feel a little safer in it.

I guess i should also ask if the Assurances are good enough or should i upgrade to some real winters, driving a 14 cruze diesel.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Suny said:


> Thakns for the thread and suggestions, im looking into Michelin Xice tyres. working in Northern Alberta im gonna need something for the ice and snow. Also plan on doing a trip or 2 in the winter to some snow resorts for snowboarding. so yeah, having something other than the assurances on the car making me feel a little safer in it.
> 
> I guess i should also ask if the Assurances are good enough or should i upgrade to some real winters, driving a 14 cruze diesel.


I can only imagine Northern Alberta gets a **** ton of snow - you'll want some real tires. You may even be able to run studs (you'll have to check laws to see if you can). If so, General Altimax Arctics with a set of studs will be nearly unstoppable.

The Xi3 is a much more livable tire (****, it has a treadwear warranty, and is somehow LRR), and actually handles better than the stock Fuel Maxes - however, the Altimax Arctic (being an gen or two old Nokian Hakkapeliitta mold) is an absolute beast in deep snow - moreso than the Xi3.

We run the Xi3s on the CTD (and I have a set in the basement for my Volt), but my Cavalier had the Altimax Arctics, and my brother runs them on his '01 Century, and they could care less if there is deep snow.


----------

